#  Vorstellungen >   halswirbelsäule und druckgefühl im hals >

## sampt

Hallo! Ich habe seit einigen Jahren Probleme mit meiner Skuliose (26Grad). Im Herbst wurden mir von einem Orthopäden Schuheinlagen verschrieben um meine Skuliose etwas auszugleichen. Ab da fing mein Leidensweg erst an. Ich bekam starke Schmerzen im Lendenbereich. Unzählige Physiotherapien folgten. Im Februar bekam ich dann schlimme Krämpfe vom Hals aufwärts bis zum Kopf. Hatte auch schlimme Schluckbeschwerden mit Panikatacken. HNO-Arzt und Kopf MR wurden gemacht und da passt alles. Ein Osteopath renkte mir insgesamt 4 Wirbeln wieder ein mit dem Erfolg, das mein schlimmes Spannungsgefühl am Hinterkopf bis hin zu den Schläfen ziemlich verbessert wurde. Meine Krämpfe am Hals sind zwar besser, aber das Druckgefühl am Hinterkopf ist noch immer da. Dadurch entstehen auch die Würgegefühle, die zeitweise sehr schlimm sind. Habe noch einen Termin bei einem Arzt der mir hoffentlich helfen kann. Meine Psyche ist schon ziemlich angeknackst. Wem geht es genauso? :Cry:

----------


## cyan24

Hallo Tanja,
ich selber bin Physio-/Manualtherapeut in einer Praxis die auch viel Osteopathisch macht.
Das dir erstmal die 4 Wirbel eingerengt wurden ist zwar gut...sollte man aber nicht zu oft machen lassen da sonst Strukturen des Bewegungssystems, vorallem Bandstrukturen, instabilwerden können und diese Sicherung verfällt. Folge: man muss immer öfter zum "Einränken".
Zu Überlegen wäre ob eventuell deine Kopfgelenke fest/blockiert sind, sowie Bereiche des sogenannten Zerviko-Thorakalen-Übergangs. Zum Anderen ziehen durch Hals/HWS/Sprach-und Schluckraum viele sensible Nervenfasern und Fascien (quasi wie eine Art Frischhaltefolie die um Organe oder Muskeln liegt). Diese Fascien können manchmal ungünstig verzogen sein, die sensiblen Nerven irritieren und das Gefühl hervorrufen. 
LAss dir das nochmal angucken. Als ersten Heimübungstipp (bei dem man nicht viel falscsh machen kann): Nimm im  Pinzettengriff (Daumen und Zeigefinger) deinen Kehlkopf seitlich SANFT dazwischen und schiebe ihn vorsichtig zu jeder Seite. Wenns mal merkwürdig knirschelt ist das nicht schlimm. Dosiere vorsichtig...dann entsteht auch das Würgegefühl nicht.
Wenn du eine Art "Barriere" merkst, verharre kurz davor und versuche in mini-mini-Bewegungen den Kehlkopf dagegen zu schieben. Dann wieder jeweils rechts u. links.
Wirkung: zum einen ist es wie eine art Massage für die tiefer liegenden Muskelschichten.
Zum anderen wird die Fascie (die gerade in dem Bereich weit verzweigt ist) gelockert und Mobilisiert. Zum anderen dämpft es (bei sanfter langsamer bewegung) die Würgeanfälligkeit. 
Resume: nochmal  zum Arzt gehen, evtl. manuelle Therapie für HWS u. Kopfgelenke, "Kehlkopf-Fasien-Technik" probieren.

----------

